# Why does my bike suck???



## bent_remy (Jul 24, 2011)

More specifically, why does my frame suck? I have a 2009 Cannondale six 6 alloy frame with carbon rear stays. From what I understand they only made the alloy six for 1 year. I can’t seem to find much information on this bike other that people saying how much it sucks. 

When I bought this bike it was with the intention of upgrading the components. I had the chance to purchase a caad9 6 for $100 more than I bought the 6 six for but opted for the six due to the carbon stays. :mad2: But I’m not gonna waste the time and $ if the frame is trash. 

Has anyone ridden/purchased one of those and can tell me how it performs as compared to a other Cannondale frames ( caad8/caad9 and or caad10)? I haven't ridden any other road bikes (this was my first one) so I have nothing to compare it too?

Was planing to mate this with an ultegra kit but now might as well save the 2400 bucks for a caad10 3.


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

Why do you say this frame suck? I haven't tried the Cannondale Six myself but I guess you would have some experiences where it sucked? Or have you just read what other have written on the net?

The CAAD frames have a shorter headtube than the Six frames. So one could argue that the CAAD is a little more performance oriented. The Six is more a mix between a race bike and comfort bike with the carbon fork and seat stays. But that isn't the same as saying it can't be used as a pure racing machine.

Have you test ridden the Six against a CAAD10? I fail to see why the Six should suck based on you post.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Agreed, why does it suck?
Could be that Cannondale got it wrong when they went to carbon stays somehow, or just got the whole thing wrong that year, happens Could be that they tried some new stuff and it was different to what people were used to, hence "it sucks". Maybe people are just trying to convince themselves they want a new bike in the reviews. 
For every bad review, there may be 10 people who love it (that is assuming that you are reading peoples opinions on the internet, rather than actual bike reviews), people usually tend to have a rand at something that upsets them than take the time to praise stuff that just works.
But in the end, are you actually unhappy with it, does it do all you need, or do you find you are struggling on it (you read the reviews and go "yeah I find that too") and really don't like it. I bought a Specialized Epic FS when they first came out as all the reviews said they were the best thing ever and I HATED it, sold that sucker and never looked back, the best bike in the world just didn't suit me, so reviews aren't everything.


----------



## bent_remy (Jul 24, 2011)

Good points. I personally don't think the bike sucks but I also don't think it is performing the way that a bike of its calibar should. The bike was equipped with a tiarga groupset with mavic cpx 22 wheels. I had some issues with the shifting in the beginning (obviously this has nothing to do with the frame) which after multiple adjuastments were corrected by swapping the RD to 105 from Tiarga. I had 2 spokes break on the wheel set and replaces them with a set of DT Swiss wheels I had built for me from Valley Cyclist (shout out to Valley Cyclist, the man builds a strong wheelset. 

Ever since the it's been good. I wanted to upgrade the entire groupset to either 105 or ultegra it I can't find anything positive online about this bike from ppl that used it. "The frame sucks" is what I've read about it online. I just wanted to know why ppl thought that. I don't want to waste $ upgrading if ... You know.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

This is just my opinion. It isnt as good as the bike it replaced. It replaced one of the best bikes Cannondale has made, the Systemsix. If you like the way the frame rides and responds, then theres nothing wrong with your bike. Why do you want to swap to 105 or ultegra?




bent_remy said:


> Good points. I personally don't think the bike sucks but I also don't think it is performing the way that a bike of its calibar should. The bike was equipped with a tiarga groupset with mavic cpx 22 wheels. I had some issues with the shifting in the beginning (obviously this has nothing to do with the frame) which after multiple adjuastments were corrected by swapping the RD to 105 from Tiarga. I had 2 spokes break on the wheel set and replaces them with a set of DT Swiss wheels I had built for me from Valley Cyclist (shout out to Valley Cyclist, the man builds a strong wheelset.
> 
> Ever since the it's been good. I wanted to upgrade the entire groupset to either 105 or ultegra it I can't find anything positive online about this bike from ppl that used it. "The frame sucks" is what I've read about it online. I just wanted to know why ppl thought that. I don't want to waste $ upgrading if ... You know.


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

I think the Six was a frame that would have a very hard time succeed. Not because it neccessarily was a bad frame (because I have no reason to think it is) regarding stiffness, comfort, handling etc. But because it had to fill a spot between the CAAD, Synapse, SystemSix and SuperSix frames. If you wanted alloy you probably went with a CAAD. If you wanted comfort you probably went with a Synapse and if you wanted pure race performance you went with a CAAD, SystemSix or SuperSix.

You will always be able to find more negative personal experiences (not acutal bike reviews) than positive experiences. 

Some years ago I bought myself my first road bike. A 2008 Cannondale CAAD9 with the old (5600) Shimano 105 groupset. I couldn't help feeling some kind of light dissapointment with the frame because everyone else had carbon frames and everyone else talked about how superior and great the SuperSix frames were. My CAAD9 was of course alloy. I always had the feeling that my bike/frame wasn't that good, only because what I read what other people wrote about the SuperSix.

Now I'm riding a 2011 SuperSix with Shimano 105 (5700) and I'm really happy about it. But riding a SuperSix now only confirms how amazing a bike/frame the CAAD9 was. 

My point is there will almost always be something you're not totally happy about. I mean everyone wants their frames to be the best, stiffest, most comfortable and with best handling skills. But when it all comes down how many of us can actually feel a big difference between frames good frames? 

If you're truly unhappy with the bike I would sell the frame and move on to a CAAD, SuperSix or whatever makes you happy. But remember, you may only be happy with the new frame because you find less negative comments on the net.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Devastator said:


> This is just my opinion. It isnt as good as the bike it replaced. It replaced one of the best bikes Cannondale has made, the Systemsix. If you like the way the frame rides and responds, then theres nothing wrong with your bike. Why do you want to swap to 105 or ultegra?


The SystemSix wasn't replaced by the Six, it was replaced by the SuperSix, big difference. The SuperSix is made to be a light/stiff high perfromance carbon bike, the Six was made to be a much less expensive bike so it wasn't so light. The Six isn't a bad bike at all, it's just a more entry-level bike that was maybe just poorly marketed, it doesn't do anything wrong, it's just heavier, doesn't have the same lively feel of a higher performance bike.

At first they tried to put it between the SuperSix and the CAAD9... but it should have been under the CAAD9. The Carbon Six were designed for people who absolutely wanted a carbon bike but didn't want to pay the price a good carbon bike was going for... so it ended up not being as good as the CAAD9 (the CAAD series are about bringing the best performance out of alloy, a great alloy frame is often much better than an average carbon bike). The alloy Six took the Carbon Six's look (which looked a bit like the SuperSix but more cosmetically than performance-speaking) but bring it's price down.


----------



## bent_remy (Jul 24, 2011)

When I was originally looki g to pick up my first road bike last year I was gonna pick up a Motobecane from BD. After doing a little research on forums and the like it was suggested that I buy a name brand bike from a LBS as these bikes would be superior to their out of the box counterparts. I knew I didn't want sora shifters so I settled on tiagra as I was too impatient to save up for something with 105. The purchase was between a caad9 6 for $999 and a six 6 for $899. I figured since the MSRP on the 6 was $1399 it was a great deal and I like the way it looked as opposed to the all white caad. 

When I got the bike home I felt a little disappointed cuz the ride didn't match my expectations. It was heavier than I thought and I read rave reviews about caad (made in the US)and not so flattering things about the six (made in Taiwan). 

I like the 6 but I feel like its not performing to its potential. It's a solid bike for a beginner and I think an upgrade in components will do a lot for its performance.


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

The upgrades you are referring to won't make it perform much better. IMO, if you really believe what you read on the internet. Strip the frame and sell it and get a frame YOU LIKE. I bet its lighter than the CAAD9 you would have purchased or around the same weight. Perceptions kill how you view things. 

Do that or just enjoy the bike. Swapping to 105, Dura-ace, Super Record won't rock your world. Sure it'll feel lighter, but if its your first bike just go out and ride. =]


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

bent_remy said:


> I like the 6 but I feel like its not performing to its potential.


I feel the same way about my bike but it's not the bike's fault. It's mine.



bent_remy said:


> It's a solid bike for a beginner and I think an upgrade in components will do a lot for its performance.


I don't know what wheels your bike currently has but upgrading them might give you the best bang for the buck. Upgrading the drivetrain won't do anything to improve the ride. The weight savings aren't worth the money, IMO. You're better off saving it and getting an entry level SuperSix when you're ready.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I agree with phOenix, skip the components, it will cost a lot for not that much gain. The wheels though are a better investment. You'll feel the weight difference there a lot more, stiffer wheels also can change the ride feel a lot. And when you change the bike, you can keep the upgraded wheels, easier than keeping the rest of the components.

Personally, I'd just ride the hell out of that bike, everything wears out anyway and as you get faster, more experienced, you'll probably know more precisely what you're looking for.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

It maybe wasnt a direct replacement, but it filled the price point of the System from 08. 



Dan Gerous said:


> The SystemSix wasn't replaced by the Six, it was replaced by the SuperSix, big difference. The SuperSix is made to be a light/stiff high perfromance carbon bike, the Six was made to be a much less expensive bike so it wasn't so light. The Six isn't a bad bike at all, it's just a more entry-level bike that was maybe just poorly marketed, it doesn't do anything wrong, it's just heavier, doesn't have the same lively feel of a higher performance bike.
> 
> At first they tried to put it between the SuperSix and the CAAD9... but it should have been under the CAAD9. The Carbon Six were designed for people who absolutely wanted a carbon bike but didn't want to pay the price a good carbon bike was going for... so it ended up not being as good as the CAAD9 (the CAAD series are about bringing the best performance out of alloy, a great alloy frame is often much better than an average carbon bike). The alloy Six took the Carbon Six's look (which looked a bit like the SuperSix but more cosmetically than performance-speaking) but bring it's price down.


----------



## clydeosaur (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been on one since 2009. It's a Six 5 (105 components & ultegra derailleur). It's a 61 cm, so no weight weenie, but does well. The geometry appears to be the same as the six (and is definitely quicker than my Jamis). Since I've been on the bike I've done nothing but become a faster / better rider. So, does it hold you back? No. Will you see a mess of them on the road or win a popularity contest? No. Who cares. Go ride..


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

clydeosaur said:


> I've been on one since 2009. It's a Six 5 (105 components & ultegra derailleur). It's a 61 cm, so no weight weenie, but does well. The geometry appears to be the same as the six (and is definitely quicker than my Jamis). Since I've been on the bike I've done nothing but become a faster / better rider. So, does it hold you back? No. Will you see a mess of them on the road or win a popularity contest? No. Who cares. Go ride..


Something is seriously wrong with that pic 
Mirror shot?


----------



## clydeosaur (Jan 5, 2010)

No, lazily taken with my macbook while I was out in the garage.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

it's a rare left hand drive one...

also to the OP... if you have any doubts, no matter how minor (eg, some marks on the grip tape, a cable a bit frayed) then this is clearly a reason to upgrade to a new bike...

well thats enough excuse for me to try to get an upgrade past the minister if finance in my house...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

clydeosaur said:


> No, lazily taken with my macbook while I was out in the garage.


Watch out, it starts like that, but can end in a bloody mess!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

clydeosaur said:


> No, lazily taken with my macbook while I was out in the garage.


Those Eladnonnac frames are hard to find these days.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

trunkz22 said:


> I bet its lighter than the CAAD9 you would have purchased or around the same weight.


I bet you it's a bit heavier. Aluminum bikes with carbon stays are generaly heavier than the same bike with alloy stays. And that bike is most likely a lower grade aluminum and has heavier tubes.
Bent:
I'm sure your bike does not suck, but Cannondale F'ed up when they made that bike and I'm pretty sure they knew it. Hence only making it for one year. They were trying to give in to public demand of aluminum bikes with carbon stays. They just had their timing off. They went against what C dale had been preaching for years. All of their tests have shown (Specialized did same test with same conclusion) that carbon stays don't do squat. C dale learned making the front of the bike carbon was where it is at. Hence the six-13 and the Super Six. But, Johny roadie thought carbon stays were the answer so I think Cannondale finally gave in. They were trying to sell more bikes. But by that time the people with money wanted full carbon and the budget racer wanted the better performing caad 9. At this point there were not too many other companies still making alloy bikes with carbon stays. They sat on the shelves and were sold for clearance. I know of a bigger Cdale dealer that still has one they can't seem to give away.
I recall reading tests on that bike that said it just fell in the middle. Not light or racie enough for a racer and not comfortable enough for a comfort bike. Just didn't really do anything that great.
So, It doesn't suck. But if you want to race, you could do better. If you want to ride centuries, you could find a more comfortable bike. Would I personally do a rebuild project around it. Probably not.


----------



## oldcannondale (Jul 23, 2011)

mik_git said:


> it's a rare left hand drive one...
> 
> also to the OP... if you have any doubts, no matter how minor (eg, some marks on the grip tape, a cable a bit frayed) then this is clearly a reason to upgrade to a new bike...
> 
> well thats enough excuse for me to try to get an upgrade past the minister if finance in my house...


I rode one before I bought my NOS caad 7 R700, I didnt ride the caad, but it is gorgeous, now the day after the day after, I should have bought the six. The six was much more comfortable and more stable. I ride on a black top that is now chip and seal, the caad is rough and twitchy, the caad is actually a little small although the same size as the six, so. We all get buyers remorse, the six rode better than anything else in my price range including the caad, with the exception of a Lemans Chambery, also aluminum/carbon composite, [I was tempted to try a stoppie on that], I have never riden another bike that felt so controllable. So be happy with your six, they are now becoming kind of a cult classic, and I just love the Pinarello Prince. Don't believe all the junk posted by the experts, you obviously liked the bike and got a great deal on it, just ride it, all Cannondales are good property these days, many are worth nearly what we paid for them!


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)




----------

